# A Tribute to the Family Dog



## That Guy (Jun 27, 2013)

Great song from the hippie flick "You Are What You Eat" (1968)


----------



## That Guy (Jun 27, 2013)

Ohhhh, The Family Dog
Trustworthy, loyal and kind
He'll never mess with your mind
Or bring you down

He's in the family employ
To bring unlimited joy
That's why he'll never be coy
Or screw around

All the other mongrels
Aware his scene's outtsite
Yeah, uptight strays
And pedigrees
Just don't come off
Quite like the family dog
Like the family dog
The Family Dog

         -- John Simon


----------

